# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Б/у автомат Forplast P-2 для сварки тентовой и баннерной ПВХ ткани.

## Svyatoj

Самоходный автомат для сварки ПВХ. Срочно! Пробег метров 50 - не больше. Немец. Куплен у официалов. Работать - удовольствие. 
Ширина шва - 45 мм. 4000 Вт.
В комплекте девайс для подгиба кромки и щетка. 
Причина продажи - закрытие конторы. География- Харьков
Цена 35 000 грн.
067-784-39-27

----------

